# Tommy seaham



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

on top of the seafront at Seaham harbour Tommy the soldier.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

What a fantastic piece of art.

It should be there permanently, not just for three months.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> What a fantastic piece of art.
> 
> It should be there permanently, not just for three months.


 First World War statue Tommy is now a permanent fixture on the seafront.

A ceremony was carried out to install the sculpture onto its new base, where he will stay for up to 200 years.

Read more: http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/first-world-war-hero-tommy-is-at-seaham-to-stay-1-7280084#ixzz3zxbSE0v0


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

O I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
Well I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
Well it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
When the band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
It's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

So I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but they 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
When the troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
It's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms what guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Well, is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's the "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
When the drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
It's the "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

Well, we aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
We're just single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind
When there's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
It's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

Now you talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about them cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
Thatte Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
But it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But he's a "Hero of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
Well' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
But' Tommy ain't no bleedin' fool-you bet that Tommy sees!


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Shame about the rust marks on the floor, or is that intentional?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

hughlle said:


> Shame about the rust marks on the floor, or is that intentional?


 yes it was just on grass but put on the plinth not that long ago it will get worse with the weather as the metal been left with no protective coating on to stop it rusting


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

bowie said:


> First World War statue Tommy is now a permanent fixture on the seafront.
> 
> A ceremony was carried out to install the sculpture onto its new base, where he will stay for up to 200 years.
> 
> Read more: http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/first-world-war-hero-tommy-is-at-seaham-to-stay-1-7280084#ixzz3zxbSE0v0


 That's good news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

handlehall said:


> O I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
> The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
> The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
> Well I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
> ...


 HH, do you have more info about this, I don't know it and I assume it's lyrics for a song.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Caller said:


> HH, do you have more info about this, I don't know it and I assume it's lyrics for a song.


 It is a poem "Tommy" by Rudyard Kipling from a collection called "Barrack-Room Ballads" I think there may be music for it but whether you can find a published copy, I don't know.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

handlehall said:


> It is a poem "Tommy" by Rudyard Kipling from a collection called "Barrack-Room Ballads" I think there may be music for it but whether you can find a published copy, I don't know.


 Thanks for that, I'll check it out. I would never have imagined that was Kipling! Fast forward to today and it's still relevant - sadly.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Caller said:


> Thanks for that, I'll check it out. I would never have imagined that was Kipling! Fast forward to today and it's still relevant - sadly.


 Nigel Planer is on YouTube reading it but no music, I think a Norfolk folk singer set it to music at some point.

It does still have a resonance today as you say!

@ Bowie -fantastic sculpture another on the list of must-sees in the UK :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This is ten minutes down the road as well.

http://www.heughbattery.com/


----------

